
Uber as a predatory lender - sirteno
http://brontecapital.blogspot.com/2016/05/uber-as-predatory-lender.html
======
Osiris30
John Hempton doesn't give a reason why he feels "service quality is going
down". I assume due to lack of drivers?

As to the twitter link he pointed to - am surprised, given the obvious PR and
political blowback this would expose them to, why they are going down this
path? Is it related to above - i.e they are having trouble attracting drivers?

